# Bear Season New Brunswick Canada



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Hopefully you get a strike soon. Looking forward to seeing the pics. The last guide I had in Ontario took some metal coffee cans and filled them with used cooking oil. He then hung them on a nearby tree with wire. As the bears knock the can around, the oil runs down the tree and leaves a strong smelling marker. He also made some "pouches" out of chicken wire and wire those to the trees. He would stuff some meat scrapes in these pouches. The bears would pull open the pouch with it's claws and nibble at the meat. It kept the buzzards, *****, wolves and other critters from walking off with it.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks TV John. I would have thought I'd have some hits by now but was wrong again,lol. It was a late and cold spring. I'm sure the salmon should stink up nicely.My tag is good for the three seasons and we still have 7 weeks on the first season. I have 10 gallons of grease out,some on the moose skeleton,log,ground and trees. next trip out the peanut butter will be screwed to the post.
At my age, hunting is about making memories and I won't forget this one. We drove over 60 k/m yesterday looking for sign and getting familiar with the area. only one person has seen a bear so far,a small one. Brent


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally,sage 1 is complete.I went out Saturday and didn't have a hit. My cousin took me to a spot that he use to. Drop off road kill and I set up another site.Today original site was torn apart,but didn't have any cards with me.Bought a chain and tomorrow I plan to switch cards and look at the pics. And videos. Hopefuly it's the boar that I'm after. I drop off some meat.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Excellent. Looking forward to seeing what the cam has on it.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I have pictures,but have to wait until tomorrow. Sister-in- law is video talking to her mother.The 8foot platform is laying on the ground,he broke the metal post and tried to crush the barrel.The dog food is mushy from the water and I took the cover off and left him a treat,pancakes and strawberries. He' s a trophy and the bear I was looking for. he did come in at 8:48 and last light is 9:33 but I have a little trick to bring him in a lot earlier. He left a really black present that was full of grasses,about 8inches in diameter.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

the huge bear disappeared??? I set a different bait 20 miles away last Saturday and It's been hit Thursday and Friday.Were not allowed to hunt Sunday,so I'll start on Monday.I'm not checking the cam and will hunt blind and take the first good bear. I'm hopefully Standly may want to start hunting them. Kill a bear save a moose. spotted two moose crossing the road Near my bait. Brent


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Quite excited,picked up the cam and their lots of pictures.Two really good bores that are coming in.Thank goodness the sow and three cubs are coming in around noon and one.A couple of small bears as well. no hunting on Sunday,so I have to wait until Monday. ye ha.Brent


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Pics???


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry,the only pics. I can post are taken by my tablet.My sister-in-law was suppose to up load some pics. From the other bait site,but didn't. I'll get them up some how.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I managed to plug trail cam into TV and take a pic with tablet,poor quality. I' m going to try and get some video from the tablet tomorrow.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Better pics.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

same bear a few minutes later.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

another.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Another pic. I'm pretty sure the time was 5:38 and he took off when we came. Brent


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Kinda looks like a smaller to medium sized bear. The pics make it a little tough. Hopefully your SIL can get the pics posted up as more come in.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

My buddy killed a young bear last night,a perfect shot.His first bear so he was really excited and the black flies were terrible outside the blind.The thermocell saved the hunt.The bait might go cold for a few days but will see??


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I decided to check the bait.It was hit last night so I decided to sit for a bit since they were calling for rain tonight and tomorrow. I didn't bring any meat but hung the bucket up and pored 5 gallons of grease. I saw the sow and cubs twice before 8:30 ,but she wouldn't come in .Then it began to poor,so I packed up and headed home.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Get some pics if you can.

I got what looks like a sow and her cub on cam when I checked them today. The pics are in the Deer Cam forum.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

COPD and (diverstrickalitis ) sp??? Have made it hard to hunt. I made it home a few times,just in time. Of course I had to leave last night and a boar came in two times and again this morning.I had to leave again to night,so I'm hoping to get out in the morning and see if he shows up again. I realized the pics. I tried to post were videos. SIL went to Hawaii for a month. I'm saving the videos and will try to post them. Brent


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Good luck in the morning....


----------

